# Williamson AC unit not kicking on



## holmes1997 (Jun 19, 2009)

I have checked the main fuses. The contactor is clicking down. However, I can't get any readings on my multimeter even from the main lines off the house. 
I have checked the multimeter against a DC charger in the house and it is reading fine. 

Please help.


----------



## holmes1997 (Jun 19, 2009)




----------



## handyguys (Jun 19, 2009)

Well - I'm sure you ave checked the obvious (fuses, breakers) but do you have a service disconnected near the outside unit? Could someone have shut it off?
A few more basic tips in our most recent podcast.
Episode #69 â Air-conditioning Troubleshooting checklist


----------



## kok328 (Jun 20, 2009)

put your meter lead on the red or white and the other lead to anything metal on the chassis of the unit (ground).  It should register 120VAC.  If not, as Handyguy said, someone may have mess w/your disconnect.  This is simple a metal box and may have a switch, fuse or a plastic piece that you pull out to cut power to the condensor unit.  Also, check inside the indoor unit and find where those red & white wires originate from and post a pic for further advice.


----------

